# Airfoil + Airport Express --> Son DTS?



## oki46 (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à toute la communauté,

Je lance ce nouveau topic, car je n'arrive pas à trouver de solution à mon "problème".

Voilà, j'ai un macbook alu unibody 2008, une borne airport express (Norme N) reliée à un ampli via un cable optique (sortie numérique de l'AE et entrée numérique de l'ampli). Jusqu'ici tout va bien.
Je transmet ma musique d'iTunes à ma borne AE en wifi et celle-ci est directement rebalancée sur mon ampli (via la connectique précisée plus haut) (Je précise pour ce qui ne connaissent pas,car c'est vraiment très pratique cette petite borne AE). Bref,...

Voilà où se situe mon problème. En fait, j'ai découvert le logiciel Airfoil. Pour ce qui ne connaîtrait pas, et bien, c'est un logiciel très pratique qui permet de profiter de la fonction airtune (càd d'envoyer de l'audio à sa borne airport express en wifi, qui elle-même la retransmet à l'ampli en filaire), mais sans nécessairement utiliser iTunes (en gros, tout l'audio du mac peut être retransmis en wifi à la borne AE). Sur le site d'Airfoil, il est spécifié que le logiciel est capable d'agir comme un "passthrough" et donc d'envoyer un signal DTS ou DD (Dolby Digital) à son ampli. Chose qui est franchement intéressante (dans mon cas en tout cas). En gros après quelques tests, via iTunes j'arrive parfaitement à lire du DTS via l'AE et mon ampli. Cependant, si je souhaite regarder un DVD et profiter de l'audio DD/DTS et bien les autres logiciels prévus pour lire le DVD (Airfoil Video Player, VLC, DVD player) ne transmettent pas le signal DTS (En wifi)... seulement du stéréo.
Est ce que quelqu'un sait comment régler ce problème, ou peut être n'existe t'il rien à ce jour pour le faire. Je ne sais pas... mais franchement ce serait vraiment intéressant de pouvoir utiliser cette fonction. 
Dans mon cas par exemple, je mets un DVD dans mon MB, je branche celui-ci à mon vidéo projecteur et ensuite j'envoie le son DTS en wifi. Ca enlève une contrainte considérable d'un point de vue fil. Donc c'est vraiment tout benef.
Je pense ne pas être le seul à pouvoir être intéressé par ce Topic, car on parle de faire passer du DTS en WIFI et franchement c'est vraiment béton! 
Bref, si certains connaissent la solution... je suis vraiment preneur.


----------



## lepetitpiero (27 Décembre 2009)

pour le lecteur DVD il faut que celui-ci soit configurer comme suit que ce doit avec ou sans airfoll en optique direct le probleme est le meme


----------



## oki46 (27 Décembre 2009)

lepetitpiero a dit:


> pour le lecteur DVD il faut que celui-ci soit configurer comme suit que ce doit avec ou sans airfoll en optique direct le probleme est le meme


Salut,

Oui en effet tu peux faire ainsi, si ta fibre est branchée à ton mac directement et effectivement dans ce cas là ca marche parfaitement (sauf que tu passes en filaire :-S)
Néanmoins, dans mon cas, DVD player me grise l'option audio numérique si la fibre n'est pas branchée au mac directement.
Autre souci, là on parle de DVD Player, mais celui ne peut gérer le décalage entre le son et l'audio et la video provoqué par l'AE. (Ou alors je ne sais pas comment...)

Merci de cette réponse rapide en tout cas.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2009)

oki46 a dit:


> on parle de faire passer du DTS en WIFI et franchement c'est vraiment béton!



Deux choses :

1) Le WiFi a-t-il vraiment une bande passante suffisante pour faire passer image + son DTS ?

2) Vu la nature du problème (problème "réseau", en fait), on va déménager.


----------



## oki46 (27 Décembre 2009)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Deux choses :
> 
> 1) Le WiFi a-t-il vraiment une bande passante suffisante pour faire passer image + son DTS ?
> 
> 2) Vu la nature du problème (problème "réseau", en fait), on va déménager.


En fait ce n'est pas un problème réseau puisque j'arrive a lire du DTS via iTunes et la borne airport express...
Ce qui veut dire que la bande passante est largement assez suffisante pour laisser passer juste le son... (je ne cherche pas à faire passer l'image).

Vous pouvez mettre mon sujet en réseau si vous le souhaitez, mais je pense que ca ne vient pas d'un problème de réseau.


----------



## Pascal 77 (27 Décembre 2009)

oki46 a dit:


> Vous pouvez mettre mon sujet en réseau si vous le souhaitez, mais je pense que ca ne vient pas d'un problème de réseau.



Ça n'est pas la nature du problème qui détermine le forum, mais la nature de l'application. Airfoil est une application "réseau", donc, c'est "Internet et réseau", même si le problème est autre !

Application, c'est le forum pour parler des applications Bureautique, des utilitaires, des éducatifs, etc. Et cet "etc" signifie "les applications pour lesquelles il n'existe pas de forum spécialisé".

Tout est expliqué dans cette annonce (<- clic) !


----------



## oki46 (8 Janvier 2010)

a priori personne ne sait à l'heure actuelle comment faire ce que je demande.
Juste pour le up du sujet.


----------



## r e m y (8 Janvier 2010)

De toutes façons pour conserver la synchronisation du son (via Airtunes) et de l'image video, tu DOIS passer par le lecteur Video intégré à AirFoil (ou éventuellement VLC mais en bidouillant toi-même pour trouver le bon décalage son-image compensant le délais du à la transmission Airtunes)

Donc seul Rogue Amoeba pourrait te renseigner quant à la capacité de leur Airfoil Video PLayer à lire la bande son DTS d'un DVDVideo.

Passe-leur un email! (en anglais bien sûr...)

Ils répondent toujours très vite.


----------

